# NT/ If James Bond would have known...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-go-beyond

Clever invention!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like it will even do R1 curves!









Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

By a short stretch of the imagination it would qualify as a train anyway. 
Think of those wheels as never ending rails revolving around the inside drive gears. Sorta like a multiple racks rack loco.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just what I need.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a really interesting and cool concept.

It ties in with an old WWII film (restored to DVD) that I was watching last night about the Lockheed P38 Lightening aircraft that were modified for reconnaissance use. I think they were designated an F5 in that guise. Anyway, at the end of the film, the main actor has a short talk with some actual "Photo Joe" reconnaissance pilots. One of these (then) young men stated that he felt safer in his P38 than out on the freeway.

I hate to think of what somebody could do with one of those flyable cars in a fit or road rage.

Thanks for posting the video,
David Meashey


----------

